# DIY Lead Test Kits?



## ledzepplon (Jun 28, 2004)

Does anyone have a recommendation for a DIY lead testing kit? I'm looking for something that will allow me to test a lot of samples (like 20 or more), of soil and surfaces. I'd prefer one that allows an instant read.

Has anyone tried these? Are they accurate?


----------



## Owachi (Jan 15, 2007)

I just ordered 24 kits from leadinspector.com and am waiting for it to arrive....I've read reviews from the do it yourself kits and they recommended them for things like toys and dishes but not for soil and water....it said they don't give an accurate amount of the levels of lead.


----------



## javamama (Dec 5, 2001)

Thanks for the recommend. I just ordered a test kit.

Is there a proper way to dispose of lead toys?


----------



## jenmary (Jul 7, 2006)

This kit will test 6 soil samples. They also have kits for water and household lead on surfaces, however red paint can interfere with reading the result. Test an area by swabbing it with vinegar on a Q-tip, if red pigment comes off the test will not be accurate as you will look for the test swab to turn pink if lead is present.

There is a cheaper household test kit I have seen on eBay, 80 tests for about $25. It might be expired overstock though; as far as I can tell, the company does not support or sell this kit anymore.

Here is a link to OSHA's evaluation of home lead test kits.

As for disposal, I would take toys that test positive for lead to the same place we take paint and hazardous household chemicals. Most counties have a collection center, our county does a 'Toxic Roundup' ad campaign a couple times a year to remind people to dispose of stuff like batteries, monitors, compact fluorescent bulbs and pesticides properly.


----------

